# NEWAVE 1000 power head in large tank



## danmil3s (18 Jan 2010)

hi first post so id just like to say thank you to everyone, been on here reading and learning loads over last couple of days. one of the many things ive learnt is i need better water movement i have a 750l tank 200 x 60x 60cm co2 injected and will start ei ferts when they get here (see learning).i have a sump filter with a pump that i think is pumping about 5000l an hour in to one end of the tank which has good water movement how ever at the other end of the tank no movement all though this is where the out let is so water must be passing just not moving plants at bottom  i was wondering if a small NEWAVE 1000 power head would do the job 
http://www.waterzoo.co.uk/ProductView.a ... &BrandID=0
all so  can i please clarify  156 watts of t5 is enough light (2 tubes almost whole length of tank) as i understand it wpg doesn't work with t5s or large tank 
hope that made sense tanks for your help


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

I would say it's no where near enough light by looking at other big tanks. Have a look at the fitch family guide on the homepage under links and see what comes out.


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jan 2010)

fitch family guide sorry where am i looking 

ok found it thanks


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

http://www.fitchfamily.com/lighting.html

Sorry, was being lazy. Should help though.


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jan 2010)

ive read that be fore didn't really under stand all of the chart stuff but does that relate to t5 light tubes


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

I'd be going for the very largest flow pump you can get too btw, the very min we recommend is 10x the tank volume so 7500lph as a min and a lot more is much better, I've started to aim for 20x. There's plenty of anecdotal evidence that it aids growth, Tom barr is also suggesting that pulsating flows, similar/such as reef wave controllers use maybe something to consider.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

Ignore the chart and use the calculator then use that as a rough gauge to roughly meet it with t5's. It depends on what and how you want to grow things.


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jan 2010)

so i need 257 watts thanks keep reading different things about t5 lights wasn't sure i do have some leds on too but i don't think they benefit plants (pfk review) 
i did have more water flow through sump but the cost of running the pump was an issue with the wife maybe i could get a small 2000-3000 lph pump in the sump as well as the pump i have and direct that at thee other end of tank to help movement at the same time


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jan 2010)

pics about a month old just wanted to see how up load works


----------



## danmil3s (29 Jan 2010)

just an update if anyone cares got the newave 2000 still not powerful enough maybe the next one up would  have done the job


----------

